# Gentoo auf Rootserver

## Randar

Hi

Ich möchte gerne auf meinem Rootserver gentoo instalieren. Kennt jeamand ein Guide wo erklärt ist wie dies funktioniert? 

Ich suche soetwas in der art wie debianhowto.de

Damit ich auch weiss wi eman dienste wie z.B. qmail mail ordentlich instaliert bekommt usw.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

----------

## xces

Hi,

überleg dir gut, ob du gentoo wirklich auf einen Rootserver machen willst. Du bekommst dafür keinen Support, wenn irgendwas nicht klappt!

Wegen den Howtos:

Du kannst doch die Anleitungen von debianhowto.de verwenden. Anstatt 'apt-get install qmail' machst du dann eben einfach ein 'emerge qmail'. Die Konfigurationsdateien (auf die es ja ankommt) sind gleich.

Vielleicht findest du auch im Rootforum ein paar Hilfestellungen.

----------

## dertobi123

Du möchtest vielleicht mal einen Blick in das Gentoo Server Wiki werfen. Prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen Gentoo auf nem Rootserver, nur vieles dafür.

----------

## xces

Cool, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt...

Kennst du vielleicht noch andere Dokumentationsresourcen (geiles Wort) für Gentoo?

Ich kenne im Moment:

gentoo-forum.de

gentoo.de

gentoo.org / forums.gentoo.org

und jetzt das Server Wiki.

Was gibts noch?

----------

## Randar

Mir geht es auch darum es irgendwie drauf zu bekommen  :Smile: 

Ich weiss nicht wie das funktioniert. Im mom habe ich ja suse 8.1 darauf laufen.

Ich kann ja keine CD oder son kram einlegen.

edit:

Naja wie immer sollte man erst lesen dann fragen  :Smile: 

auf gentoo.de hab ich ein tutorial gefunden wie man gentoo aus einer anderen Distribution herausinstaliert.

Ich werd das mal austesten, mal gucken was das wird  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du ne Möglichkeit ein "Rettungssystem" zu booten?

----------

## Randar

ja die hab ich. Sollte ich die nutzen?

Also ich hab mit den imstalieren noch net angefangen mach ich vll in 2 Tagen oder so.

Bin immernoch für jeden Tipp zu haben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## huhny

Hi!

Ich denke das hilft Dir weiter:

http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12089&highlight=gentoo+installieren

Ist wohl so ziemlich das was Du suchst...  :Smile: 

Bye

Huhny

----------

## andreask

Hallo!

 *Randar wrote:*   

> auf gentoo.de hab ich ein tutorial gefunden wie man gentoo aus einer anderen Distribution herausinstaliert.
> 
> Ich werd das mal austesten, mal gucken was das wird 

 

Weiß jemand zufällig wo ich dieses Tutorial finden kann? Habe ein bisschen gesucht und finde es nicht. Ich kenne nur das von rootforum.de.

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## toskala

wenns ein 1und1 rootserver ist geht das ganz simpel:

- ip adresse aufschreiben / merken

- rettungssystem booten

- fdisken

- tarball runterladen

- und an der stelle in der installationsanleitung weitermachen, die sagt: tar -xvjpf <deinstagetarball>

(auf den 1und1 kisten sind das via rhine netzwerkkartentreiber fürs eth0, das noch evtl. wichtig)

aber bitte: das ding ist dann halt echt in deinen händen und kein supporter wird dir dabei weiterhelfen.

es _kann_ zu problemen kommen, bei mir tut es wunderbar, allerdings weiss ich auch in der regel was ich tue.

so als kleinen tip, spiel die installation lieber zuhause mal durch, via ssh von einer bootcd, ich will nich das es nachher heisst "die ham aber gesagt das geht"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## andreask

Hi!

Oder war da die Installation aus Knoppix heraus gemeint, also die "normale" Doku?

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## andreask

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wenns ein 1und1 rootserver ist geht das ganz simpel:
> 
> - ip adresse aufschreiben / merken
> 
> - rettungssystem booten
> ...

 

es gibt verschiedene, ich habe z.B. RTL-8139 (gemäß "lspci")

 *Quote:*   

> aber bitte: das ding ist dann halt echt in deinen händen und kein supporter wird dir dabei weiterhelfen.

 

Der Server läuft schon seit 10 Monaten mit RedHat 7.3 ohne Probleme, nur   muss ich halt in jedem Fall upgraden, und da hatte ich mir zu auswahl gestellt debian, gentoo, fedora oder freebsd, und alles in allem erscheint mir gentoo am geeignetsten (vielleicht freebsd noch eher, aber das ist nicht so einfach dort zu installieren....).

 *Quote:*   

> es _kann_ zu problemen kommen, bei mir tut es wunderbar, allerdings weiss ich auch in der regel was ich tue.

 

Was verwendest Du denn für kernel-sourcen wenn ich fragen darf?

 *Quote:*   

> so als kleinen tip, spiel die installation lieber zuhause mal durch, via ssh von einer bootcd, ich will nich das es nachher heisst "die ham aber gesagt das geht"  

 

Ja, das habe ich bereits. Und damit teste ich schon dies und das... und je mehr ich teste und je tiefer ich in die Materie eintauche, desto besser gefällt mir gentoo.

Probleme hatte ich bisher keine, habe das ganze auch weitgehend noch auf der Installations-Anleitung basierend konfiguriert, die vanilla-sources genommen, den security-guide durchgearbietet... was ich noch überlege ist ob ich mich in SElinux bzw. hardened... usw. einlesen und dann auch verwenden soll. 

Viele Grüße

Andreas

----------

## toskala

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es gibt verschiedene, ich habe z.B. RTL-8139 (gemäß "lspci")

 

naja, meiner is relativ neu, 3 monate alt den ich hier zuletzt installiert habe, da is halt das via rhine dings drinne.

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Server läuft schon seit 10 Monaten mit RedHat 7.3 ohne Probleme, nur   muss ich halt in jedem Fall upgraden, und da hatte ich mir zu auswahl gestellt debian, gentoo, fedora oder freebsd, und alles in allem erscheint mir gentoo am geeignetsten (vielleicht freebsd noch eher, aber das ist nicht so einfach dort zu installieren....).

 

naja, prinzipiell ist es ja kein ding, und wenn du ahnung von linux hast ists auch mit gentoo meist recht unproblematisch. und bevor man sich eine rpm distribution antut...  :Smile: 

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   es _kann_ zu problemen kommen, bei mir tut es wunderbar, allerdings weiss ich auch in der regel was ich tue. 
> 
> Was verwendest Du denn für kernel-sourcen wenn ich fragen darf?
> ...

 

ich hab derzeit grsec-sourcen im einsatz.

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   so als kleinen tip, spiel die installation lieber zuhause mal durch, via ssh von einer bootcd, ich will nich das es nachher heisst "die ham aber gesagt das geht"   
> 
> Ja, das habe ich bereits. Und damit teste ich schon dies und das... und je mehr ich teste und je tiefer ich in die Materie eintauche, desto besser gefällt mir gentoo.

 

hehe, so gehts glaub vielen  :Wink: 

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probleme hatte ich bisher keine, habe das ganze auch weitgehend noch auf der Installations-Anleitung basierend konfiguriert, die vanilla-sources genommen, den security-guide durchgearbietet... was ich noch überlege ist ob ich mich in SElinux bzw. hardened... usw. einlesen und dann auch verwenden soll. 

 

also se-linux geht mit gentoo jedenfalls hervorragend. aber prinzipiell ist es halt wichtig die standard dinge zu beachten, der security-guide macht schon einen ganz brauchbaren ansatz.

wenn du mehr wissen willst, kann ich dir das kleine o'reilly buch "server hacks" empfehlen, das bringt einige ganz nette sachen mit, nicht nur zu sicherheitsrelevanten themen auch was allgemeine administration anbelangt ist es ein ganz lesenswertes buch.

cheerios

toskala

----------

## andreask

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hab derzeit grsec-sourcen im einsatz.
> 
> 

 

hm, ich bin mir da noch nicht so sicher, ich denke ich werde vorerst noch bei den vanilla-sources bleiben.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also se-linux geht mit gentoo jedenfalls hervorragend. aber prinzipiell ist es halt wichtig die standard dinge zu beachten, der security-guide macht schon einen ganz brauchbaren ansatz.
> 
> 

 

Ja war interessant zu lesen.  Da ich nur 2 Dienste anbiete: ssh auf Port 22 und Apache + mod_ssl + mod_php auf Port 443, frage ich mich gerade, wie ich die am besten absichere. Gut, ein wenig stand ja schon im security-guide, aber gerade bei Apache überlege ich, ob es Sinn macht den evtl. in einer chroot Umgebung laufen zu lassen, wobei ich mir habe sagen lassen dass sowas für das Script-kiddie von heute auch kein großes Hindernes mehr darstellt. Was meint Ihr? 

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen auf so einem Server genkernel zum bauen des Kernels zu verwenden? Was hätte ich großartig davon wenn ich den manuell konfiguriere, ich meine es wird sicher nicht viel schneller, vermutlich nicht stabiler, also wieso?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du mehr wissen willst, kann ich dir das kleine o'reilly buch "server hacks" empfehlen, das bringt einige ganz nette sachen mit, nicht nur zu sicherheitsrelevanten themen auch was allgemeine administration anbelangt ist es ein ganz lesenswertes buch.
> 
> 

 

War das das mit den 100 Tipps? Lohnt das echt? Bisher habe ich kein Linux-Buch, bin bisher mit den Online-Quellen immer recht gut klargekommen, nur hätte ich schon gerne ein Buch wo man mal ein bisschen mehr liest und vor allem zusammengefasst ohne das man sich alles von überall her zusammensuchen muss.  Ich dachte erst an das Buch von Kofler, wobei das glaube ich zu sehr eine allgemeine Einführung ist und viele Sachen die mich gerade in Bezug auf Server-Administration/Konfiuguration intessieren fehlen, und dafür ist mir das dann doch zu teuer.  Kann jemand von Euch ein spezielleres Buch empfehlen, also wo es eben um solche Dinge geht wie Unix/Linux Server-Administration/Konfiguration, evtl. Netzwerk...? Das von Dir genannte ist ja eher eine Sammlung von Tipps, und ich werde es mir sicher ebenfalls ansehen.

Ach ja, was ich bei Gentoo noch nicht so recht verstehe - wieso will alle Welt unbedingt bei stage 1 oder 2 mit der Installation anfangen? Ich meine - was hat man im Endeffekt davon außer dass man "es" mal gemacht hat?

Ich meine - wenn das ganze auf einer CPU mit Pentium3 Befehlssatz läuft, dann lade ich mir doch das stage3 Archiv runter welches exakt für diese Maschine und diesen Befehlssatz optimiert ist. Was könnte denn der bootstrap-Prozess auf der eigenen Maschine daran besser machen? Ich würde es sicher nicht aggressiver optimieren, also hätte ich keinen Performance-Gewinn zu erwarten, auf der anderen Seite wird stage3 viel benutzt und ist so gut getestet und ich kann mich eigentlich drauf verlassen dass es stabil ist. Wenn ich es dagegen selber erstelle, sind da IMHO mehr Unbekannten, die Probleme bereiten könnten. Also wieso machen das dann so viele Leute trotzdem selber?

Viele Grüße

Andreas

----------

## toskala

harr, du nötigst mich heute echt immer dazu was zu posten  :Wink:  eigentlich sollte ich mehr arbeiten  :Wink: 

 *andreask wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> ich hab derzeit grsec-sourcen im einsatz.
> 
>  
> ...

 

naja, grsec sourcen sind imho eine feine sache, aber auch wieder unter der vorraussetzung, dass man weiss was man tut.

schnell sind die ein wenig zu agressiv gebaut und man hat "seltsame probleme" aber sie unterstützen die sicherheit eines systems gewaltig.

grade im bereich chroot-jails und buffer overflows, und vielem mehr.

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> also se-linux geht mit gentoo jedenfalls hervorragend. aber prinzipiell ist es halt wichtig die standard dinge zu beachten, der security-guide macht schon einen ganz brauchbaren ansatz.
> ...

 

also prinzipiell ist eine chroot umgebung ein weiteres hinderniss, welches man überwinden muss. also eine "gute sache" wobei aber die sicherste methode meines achtens nach, immernoch aufmerksamkeit ist. aktuelle versionen benutzen, auf bugs aufpassen, etc.

ssh sichere ich dahingehend ab, dass ich keine passwörter erlaube, keinen root login und nur noch rsa/dsa key authentication akzeptiere. das bringt schon viel.

prinzipiell ist die chance aufgemacht zu werden natürlich abhängig von der anzahl der dienste die du hast und von den usern die lokalen zugriff haben. die meisten exploits taugen nur lokal, die wenigsten remote.

von daher musst du dir eine strategie überlegen, in abhängigkeit zu deinen bedürfnissen. das forum hier kann dir da sicherlich tips geben, in nem neuen thread oder so  :Wink: 

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen auf so einem Server genkernel zum bauen des Kernels zu verwenden? Was hätte ich großartig davon wenn ich den manuell konfiguriere, ich meine es wird sicher nicht viel schneller, vermutlich nicht stabiler, also wieso?
> 
> 

 

ja, massiv sogar.

der kernel ist auch nur ein stück software das hat bugs, das kann ausgenutzt werden etc.

genkernel tut zwei ganz furchtbare dinge:

- es baut module

- es baut so ziemlich alles als modul ein und lädt es via hotplug

du hast einen server. da ändert sich die hardware fast nie. also wozu module?

module bringen im zweifel nur ärger und evtl. ein lkm-rootkit. dann ist die kacke halt am dampfen. deshalb, meine maxime seit jahren: monolythische kernel rulen  :Smile: 

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> wenn du mehr wissen willst, kann ich dir das kleine o'reilly buch "server hacks" empfehlen, das bringt einige ganz nette sachen mit, nicht nur zu sicherheitsrelevanten themen auch was allgemeine administration anbelangt ist es ein ganz lesenswertes buch.
> ...

 

hmm, ja genau das war das. ich fand das echt nett, vor allem weils lustig geschrieben ist und man doch ab und an noch ein paar denkanstösse findet.

also prinzipiell kann ich evlt. noch "linux system administration" von o'reilly empfehlen, mal die tage zuhaus im schrank noch nachkucken was sich lohnt.

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, was ich bei Gentoo noch nicht so recht verstehe - wieso will alle Welt unbedingt bei stage 1 oder 2 mit der Installation anfangen? Ich meine - was hat man im Endeffekt davon außer dass man "es" mal gemacht hat?
> 
> Ich meine - wenn das ganze auf einer CPU mit Pentium3 Befehlssatz läuft, dann lade ich mir doch das stage3 Archiv runter welches exakt für diese Maschine und diesen Befehlssatz optimiert ist. Was könnte denn der bootstrap-Prozess auf der eigenen Maschine daran besser machen? Ich würde es sicher nicht aggressiver optimieren, also hätte ich keinen Performance-Gewinn zu erwarten, auf der anderen Seite wird stage3 viel benutzt und ist so gut getestet und ich kann mich eigentlich drauf verlassen dass es stabil ist. Wenn ich es dagegen selber erstelle, sind da IMHO mehr Unbekannten, die Probleme bereiten könnten. Also wieso machen das dann so viele Leute trotzdem selber?
> ...

 

naja, stage1 hat einige vorteile.

stage1 ist klein, ich brauch nicht eine dicke stage3 runterzuladen wenn ich ein recht winziges stage1 file bekommen kann.

stage1 kann ich gezielter anpassen als stage3, von vornherein mit den useflags vieles wegschmeissen/weglassen etc.

naja, und stage1 ist so ein kopf-ding  :Smile:  ich liebe die vorstellung von fast 0 anzufangen und alles neuzubauen  :Wink: 

cheerios

toskala

----------

## andreask

 *toskala wrote:*   

> harr, du nötigst mich heute echt immer dazu was zu posten  eigentlich sollte ich mehr arbeiten 

 

das ist natürlich nicht meine Absicht, obwohl...  :Wink: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, grsec sourcen sind imho eine feine sache, aber auch wieder unter der vorraussetzung, dass man weiss was man tut.
> 
> schnell sind die ein wenig zu agressiv gebaut und man hat "seltsame probleme" aber sie unterstützen die sicherheit eines systems gewaltig.
> ...

 

Ja, das sind auch die beiden Punkte die ich wirklich gut finde, mal sehen, da muss ich aber noch ne Menge zu lesen...

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also prinzipiell ist eine chroot umgebung ein weiteres hinderniss, welches man überwinden muss. also eine "gute sache" wobei aber die sicherste methode meines achtens nach, immernoch aufmerksamkeit ist. aktuelle versionen benutzen, auf bugs aufpassen, etc.
> 
> 

 

wenn ich das richtig sehe geht chrooten von Diensten nicht mit den vanilla-sources, oder nur die chroot-jails(die vermutlich "einfach nur"  noch etwas sicherer sind, oder?)

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ssh sichere ich dahingehend ab, dass ich keine passwörter erlaube, keinen root login und nur noch rsa/dsa key authentication akzeptiere. das bringt schon viel.
> 
> 

 

ja, das mache ich genau so. Ich würde auch gerne den Zugriff auf bestimmte IP-Bereiche beschränken, aber da ich keien feste IP habe ist das nict so eifnach, am Ende habe ich Angst dass ich dann im falschen Moment nicht auf den Server komme, und wenn ich eh die t-online Bereiche freischalten muss dann kann ich es auch gleich lassen  :Smile: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> von daher musst du dir eine strategie überlegen, in abhängigkeit zu deinen bedürfnissen. das forum hier kann dir da sicherlich tips geben, in nem neuen thread oder so 
> 
> 

 

ich werde mich weiter einlesen und demnächst mal nen Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnen, jedenfalls vielen Danke für Deine hilfreichen Antworten bisher!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *andreask wrote:*   
> 
> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen auf so einem Server genkernel zum bauen des Kernels zu verwenden? Was hätte ich großartig davon wenn ich den manuell konfiguriere, ich meine es wird sicher nicht viel schneller, vermutlich nicht stabiler, also wieso?
> ...

 

gut, aber Module sind ja nichts schlechtes. Man muss ja auch erstmal dahin kommen wo man ein root-kit installieren kann. Aber prinzipiell ist das sicher ein Punkt den man beachten sollte, das stimmt, mal sehen, vielleicht bastele ich mir den Kernel dann doch manuell. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> du hast einen server. da ändert sich die hardware fast nie. also wozu module?
> 
> module bringen im zweifel nur ärger und evtl. ein lkm-rootkit. dann ist die kacke halt am dampfen. deshalb, meine maxime seit jahren: monolythische kernel rulen 
> ...

 

Tja, ob Du an der Maxime festhalten kannst? AFAIK kann man den 2.6er Kernel nicht mehr komplett monolythisch bauen - aber das hab ich nur gehört  :Wink: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, stage1 hat einige vorteile.
> 
> stage1 ist klein, ich brauch nicht eine dicke stage3 runterzuladen wenn ich ein recht winziges stage1 file bekommen kann.
> ...

 

irrelevant, ich hab 25GB free und kann von einigen Mirrors mit >3 MB/Sekunde runterladen  :Wink: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stage1 kann ich gezielter anpassen als stage3, von vornherein mit den useflags vieles wegschmeissen/weglassen etc.
> 
> 

 

vermutlich kann man aber auch mehr Fehler machen. Warum sollte ich das besser können als derjenige der die stage3-archive baut? Gut, das mit dem weglassen ist ein Argument - aber was hat man am Ende davon? Am Ende spart es doch nur etwas Plattenplatz, oder? Davon habe ich mehr als genug, Die Use-Flags kann ich ja auch später setzen, und Pakete entfernen kann ich zur Not auch noch, obwohl es IMHO nicht nötig ist, stage3 ist schon minimalistisch genug wie ich finde.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, und stage1 ist so ein kopf-ding  ich liebe die vorstellung von fast 0 anzufangen und alles neuzubauen 
> 
> 

 

Das ist kein Argument  :Wink: 

Genauswenig wie "monolithisch rulez..."  :Smile: 

Ach ja, nochwas, viele Leute sagen "auf nen Server gehört kein Compiler", dem ich auch zustimme, aber das ist ja bei gentoo so ne Sache  :Wink: 

Also ich würde den Compiler schon drauf lassen, aber so theoretisch - ist es möglich gentoo zu betreiben/upzudaten ohne Compiler? Man kann ja die tbz2-Pakete woanders erstellen, müsste also gehen, oder?  Aber macht vermutllich kein Mensch, oder?

Viele Grüße und Danke nochmal!

Andreas

----------

## toskala

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, nochwas, viele Leute sagen "auf nen Server gehört kein Compiler", dem ich auch zustimme, aber das ist ja bei gentoo so ne Sache 
> 
> Also ich würde den Compiler schon drauf lassen, aber so theoretisch - ist es möglich gentoo zu betreiben/upzudaten ohne Compiler? Man kann ja die tbz2-Pakete woanders erstellen, müsste also gehen, oder?  Aber macht vermutllich kein Mensch, oder?

 

naja, ich für meinen teil halte das so, dass ich bei servern auf die ich physikalisch zugriff habe, ein medium nehme (cd) das mit dem compiler versehe und beim updaten/installieren eben einbinde und danach wieder entferne.

was natürlich bei einem root-server eher ungeschickt ist   :Wink: 

na, hand aufs herz, das ist "finetuning", darüber würd ich mir gedanken machen, wenns soweit is  :Wink: 

----------

